# Picking Villagers for a Forest/Woodland Themed Town



## LemonInator (Aug 8, 2017)

My town Avarien is going to follow the theme of a forest/woodland themed town and I've been stuck on which villagers to keep an eye out for.

If you have any suggestions, please feel free to leave a reply.
I don't mind how vague you are, you could possibly just state a species or the name of a villager and I'll see which ones look the best.

Thank you


----------



## Imbri (Aug 8, 2017)

Woodland forest creatures, huh? I'd go with deer, rabbits, squirrels, maybe a bear, some birds, and a wolf.

I did a quick search for villager species, checked some filters, and found this. It might help some.


----------



## Psicat (Aug 8, 2017)

Maybe something like: Erik, Deirdre, Molly, Maple, Nate, Jacques, Pecan, Lobo, Bunnie, and Frobert.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 8, 2017)

Gizzly(top),Erik(middle) and Sally(bottom) are good villagers for a forest town.They have natural colors and there house exteriors are fairly natural looking as well.You might also consider a frog and/or a duck.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 8, 2017)

Deer, squirrels, birds, wolves, even bears would work~


----------



## ja2mine (Aug 8, 2017)

Teddy definitely. His house is dark brown with a green roof and it would be perfect for a forest town. Some other good ones would be Erik, Coco (she has a forest spirit-y vibe?), Deirdre, Elmer, Maple, Wolfgang, Molly (would be PERFECT), and maybe peck


----------



## Garrett (Aug 8, 2017)

Deer, wolves and a squirrel.

Erik
Beau
Diana
Dierdre

Fang
Whitney
Vivian

Peanut


----------



## pft7 (Aug 8, 2017)

Echoing anyone who suggested deer, quintessential forest animal for me. Just do all deer.


----------



## -Kayla- (Aug 8, 2017)

I think Fang and Freya might fit the theme! Vladimir might fit the theme as well, he is a bear cub, but he's pink...


----------



## pft7 (Aug 8, 2017)

Aint' nothing pink in the woods.


----------



## HHoney (Aug 8, 2017)

If you're going for pure woodlands ala natural colors I suggest:

Normal: Fauna or Molly
Peppy:  I'm blanking on forest colored peppy besides Bianca the snow leopard. Bangle could work too 
Jock: Sparro - lovely earth tone colors perfect for a forest
Lazy: Nate the big bear, Erik the deer
Cranky: Grizzly is the best. His house is a log cabin on the outside and cool on the inside.
Smug: Lopez the deer, Wolf Link if u have his Amiibo. Marshal the squirrel has a super modern exterior house it looks terrible in woodsy cabin settings.
Uchi: katt the cat is earth tones, Paula the bear is earth tones (and very boho!) but most people don't see the special uniqueness of either of them. Phoebe is a popular Uchi who has a really neat house with an Asian/Chinese style exterior.
Hazel is a cute Uchi squirrel!

I'm excited for your town theme!


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 8, 2017)

Deer, wolves, squirrels, rabbits, bears, cubs, a lot of options!


----------



## alwayscoffee (Aug 8, 2017)

Deer, frogs, squirrels, wolves, rabbits, and ducks as long as they are natural colors and not pastel. I think the Uchi would be the hardest. I would probably go with Pashmina.


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 8, 2017)

here's a list of villagers that have really forest-y themed houses! a lot of the villagers themselves look pretty woodsy too c:


----------



## HHoney (Aug 8, 2017)

Some villagers like Bianca are so cute and forest-y but her house is blue and pink and white.
Other villagers are colorful but have better forest-y houses.

It's up to you which is more important - villager colors (natural vs colorful) vs house exterior (match the theme or villager more important)

I say this from agonizing over this decision


----------

